# Water in Headlamp is OK?



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

According to BMW water entering your headlamp assembly and foglamp assembly is not an issue. That is what the dealership told when I took by car in because there was condensation inside both foglamps after the heavy rains we had here in Houston this past weekend. The dealer showed me the BWM bulletin to confrm what he was telling me. When you get condensation in the lamp assembly you are suppose to turn your lights on to dissipate it. Supposedly the lamp assembly also have drain tubes.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Actually I don't know about the headlights but I've had both of my signal assemblys replaced due to condensation. I was told if it lasted more than three days then they will replace it, otherwise consider it normal. I happen to stop by there today after they were done replacing my transmission  and they were in the process of removing the signal light assembly. He noticed the area where the bulb is secured to was melting. What's up with that???


----------



## Epi330 (Feb 28, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> Supposedly the lamp assembly also have drain tubes.


Well, not sure about headlights, but fog lights in my car do have drain tubes.


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

Foglights are perhaps alright...I've never had condensation in them. However, I had both of my headlight covers replaced since I was getting condensation.


----------



## Woody (Apr 21, 2002)

If condensation gets inside a headlight or fog light BMW reccomends to turn on the light(s) for 15 minutes too dry it out & if it still there after 15 min BMW is supposed to replace the faulty assy.


----------

